

The worst salesman ever. - codercowboy
http://www.codercowboy.com/2012/08/01/the-worst-salesman-ever/

======
mochizuki
I went to a funeral via Skype this passed weekend, wasn't to bad, and I felt I
could easily be a lot more honest with how I felt by being by myself.

~~~
codercowboy
Not a bad idea. My personal M.O. is to just skip the services bit.

